
Lawns are the No. 1 irrigated ‘crop’ in America. They need to die - dsr12
https://grist.org/article/lawns-are-the-no-1-agricultural-crop-in-america-they-need-to-die
======
foxyv
I can't wait to get rid of my lawn. It looks great in spring and fall, but
summer I have to water it to keep it alive and winter it just looks like
garbage. I want a zero scape with a nice patio area and some flower beds.

------
jmpman
I like my lawn, thanks. Glad I live in a country where I can keep it.

------
RenRav
I always considered lawn care a scam pushed by home owners associations. They
are forced in many cases to develop and maintain these useless lawns for no
reason other than looking nice.

